# Batterie iMac Tournesol ?



## macabee (11 Juin 2008)

Ayant réactivé mon iMac G4 800 MHz il y a quelques mois , alors qu'il dormait depuis au moins 5 ans , je me demande s' il y a une batterie inside ( pour conserver l' horloge ?) . Si oui , ça se change ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2008)

oui il y a 
oui ca se change

--
par contre c'est pas forcement ce qui est en cause

-----
si besoin des plans demontage-montage mp et moi ou un autre on t'envoie le manuel officiel ( des reparateurs SAV)
il y en a 2 qui se baladent , legerement differents selon le modele


----------



## macabee (12 Juin 2008)

en fait l' ordi marche impec , sous tiger , bien qu' un peu lent . Mais y a-t-il un risque d' avoir cette batterie qui a dû se décharger pendant la non utilisation prolongée ? plans bienvenus en tout cas


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juin 2008)

Aaah t'es dans le questionnement purement theorique....
un de  ceux qui  n'ont aucun souci et viennent sur des forums d'aide pour demander des infos  génerales en somme

Vazen paix 
Et reviens quand  faudra changer la batterie

edit
look de la batterie:




A changer que quand tu auras des soucis averés avec 
( genre heure naze à chaque démarrage genre 12 am 01/01 à chaque démarrage quelque soit le rereglage d'heure)


----------



## macabee (12 Juin 2008)

j' aime bien savoir des trucs , on ne se refait pas ( bac+ 38 ) , surtout en informatique où je ne sais rien )


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juin 2008)

bon ben tu sais ce qui te reste à faire
fouiner fureter 
le ouebbe est très bien pour ca
 avec une bonne dose de doute cartésien couplé à une approche scientifique: croisement de sources se documenter tout ca

Gaffe : puit sans fond
( on en revient ...)


----------

